# Testing an old Yanmar Generator



## Beemer (Oct 15, 2013)

We (my and myself) will be wilding near my parents cottage in south Wales during the school half term break, and I have had this Yanmar YSG 750 'suitcase' generator sitting in the garage for at least two years, after acquiring it from a mate who had no need for it.

I have only used it to power some string lighting when camping, after we first got it.  I dug it out last weekend because we could do with it in a couple of weeks because our location will be in the middle of a wooded area and this means our solar panel will not get the sun it really needs to keep my three leisure batteries topped up.

I have never connected a genny to either of the motorhomes I've had before, and not sure how this one will perform.  Once I had released the 'genny' from the garage I noticed that the fuel had completely dried up, so filled it with fresh fuel, set the switches and choke, pulled the cord and it started straight away....:banana: 
The only problem is, it seems to be 'hunting' that is the revs go up and down, only slightly, but noticeable.
I have connected it to the motorhome and my control panel reads that it is charging..:banana: however I am not completely happy about this... do you think I could do some damage to the motorhome system by running this over a weekely period (on and off)?

I am hoping that I can maintain battery voltages without the need for the genny, especially as I have three leisure batts, but would like the genny as back up, just in case.

Advice appreciated.

The genny is a:


 
Yanmar YSG 750

Max Output - 0.6 KVA
Rated Output - 0.55 KVA
AC 2.3A 240v (there is a 3 pin socket outlet fitted on the side of the genny)
DC 8.3A 12v (there is a 12v two pin socket fitted on the side)


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 15, 2013)

You need to test it under a reasonable load, many generators hunt a bit with little or no load and prefer to run at above 25% load or more


----------



## n brown (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know if it's 2 or 4 stroke,but if it's 2 stroke and been stood the petrol mix dries out leaving a residue which  can clog all the little holes in the carb,so a spray carb cleaner might be worth trying


----------



## Beemer (Oct 15, 2013)

n brown said:


> I don't know if it's 2 or 4 stroke,but if it's 2 stroke and been stood the petrol mix dries out leaving a residue which  can clog all the little holes in the carb,so a spray carb cleaner might be worth trying



I believe it is 4 stroke, but will have a go with a carb cleaner.


----------



## n brown (Oct 15, 2013)

can't hurt !


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 15, 2013)

is it putting out enough amp to run the battery charging system on the van just  a thought


----------



## mikejay (Oct 16, 2013)

Also worth checking how many amps is your onboard charger as some are only trickle chargers so may be worth using a 12v lead from the genny to the battery as it looks like thats 8.3amps.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 16, 2013)

Because  it`s been in the garage for " at least 2 years " the first thing it needs is a simple service.

Take out clean and re-gap the Spark Plug, a quick search on Mr Google will tell you the correct gap.

Change the Engine Oil, Google again will tell you the correct grade and Gennys normally have a little dipstick built into the filler or
you fill them up to the filler hole.

Somewhere ( not familiar with that model ) it will have a little  Air Filter, probably just a piece of sponge, just make sure that is nice and clean.

Finally make sure that Choke is completely off after starting as that will make it hunt as well.

If it`s showing a charge on your Vans control panel then it`s not going to do any harm but because the Output is only 2.3 amp it`s going to take
longer that when you are normally connected to the mains, just be a little patient.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Oct 16, 2013)

One thing to be aware of if this is not an inverter (regulated) type generator (which i don't think it is) the AC output will be a nominal 230 /240 volts but the output voltage can and will vary alarmingly. This will not effect light bulbs motors or resistive loads etc. However if your van has an electronic switch mode type charger this could be irreparably damaged by trying to run it on such an unregulated supply. If charging the batteries is you aim I would suggest you connect the 12 volt output from the genny directly to the batteries but only when disconnected from the van, better safe than sorry.
Dave


----------



## sasquatch (Oct 16, 2013)

Agree with all that's been said re cleaning, try some Redex (upper cylinder lubricant) or equivalent dripped into the carb while its running, do this out doors.


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2013)

Beemer said:


> We (my and myself) will be wilding near my parents cottage in south Wales during the school half term break, and I have had this Yanmar YSG 750 'suitcase' generator sitting in the garage for at least two years, after acquiring it from a mate who had no need for it.
> 
> I have only used it to power some string lighting when camping, after we first got it.  I dug it out last weekend because we could do with it in a couple of weeks because our location will be in the middle of a wooded area and this means our solar panel will not get the sun it really needs to keep my three leisure batteries topped up.
> 
> ...



My opinion would be the old petrol in the generator would be the biggest problem and the petrol tank could do with rinsing out with fresh petrol.
A service of the generator including the oil and cleaning the air filter would be a good idea.
DO NOT charge your leisure batteries directly off the 12 volt output because that so called 12 volts is likely to be much higher 15 to 20 volts maybe, which if left connected could cook and ruin your leisure batteries.
Ok if your clever you could watch the voltage rise with a digital volt meter BUT much better would be to use a “smart car battery charger” Lidl's etc which can be connected all the time and switch itself on and off. (it will only use a gnats cock of your generators output)
Will the rest of the motorhome manage on the generator? Well it depends on how much you switch on, but probably safer to run any electronics via 12 volts your leisure battery supply because any 'techie stuff' may well not like the unregulated output on your generator.

Use that 12 volt ouput on the petrol generator will care, oh and also consider an EARTH connection for the generator would be a VERY good idea!

You may well ask why you need an earth connection on the generator?  Well under fault conditions the motorhome could become live with 220 to 240 volts and the RCD will not trip out.

Either use an earth spike or a stout metal plate under one of the van wheels when parked on wet ground. ( better than 20 ohm earth)


----------



## maingate (Oct 16, 2013)

If your genie is 'stuttering' it will not reach peak revs so there should be no over-voltage. 

You could always fit a safety device to protect the vans circuits. The gizmo in my link has been used on a number of vans. The ones with Elektrobloks can use this also. it is cheaper and just as good as the Schaudt dedicated device (OV1).

http://www.sollatek.com/pdf/Brochure/AC Guard brochure Dec 09.pdf


----------



## Beemer (Oct 16, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> is it putting out enough amp to run the battery charging system on the van just  a thought


 

Yup... I did say in my post..


----------



## Beemer (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your advice.............

:wave:

I will be giving the genny a service and taking my motorbike charger with me and charge my leisure batteries directly through that.  belt and braces! 
Although I believe I have switched off the choke completely, I will take a look to see if it really is not 'choking' the engine when in the off position.

I am kinda hoping that my three leisure batteries will last the week, because during the day I will be working on my parents cottage, so there will only be a small drain from the power supply.


----------

